# chunk the skunk and the dogs. pic heavy



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

chunk = skunk
gizmo = chinese crested
scrumpy = lakeland x yorkie.

too many mammals. dunno how Nerys copes!?!?!?










































will post more pics in a while.


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

That skunky is gorgeous! :flrt:
Fi


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

here's some more....


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

So cute! :2thumb:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

chunk says thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL i love the cocking the leg an having a lick pic its fabby 

chunk is gorgas hun and the puppy dawgies are too:flrt:


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

*chunk the skunk*

ooo i wanna skunk nap him hes sooooo sweet


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

aww fantastic pics dave! i love the first one of chunk, i so know that look :lol2:

and little scrumpy.. aww..

amazing really to see how far Gizmo has come too, was just telling rory the story of the day Jo and i first saw him... and his skin was almost grey with all the black spots and mankiness

most of this forum were not about when he first came on the scene, so a short version of his story... Jo, a friend, and i were touring the essex pet shops.. we came out of one, wiltons i think it was, and jo rushed over to pet this little bald spotty scraggy mutt in a sheepskin dog jacket that had a life all of its owe... held by what looked like a bag lady stood outside.. she was telling me how much she loved little baldy dogs, jo that is.. when the woman, and i use that phrase loosely, holding the lead then turned and said to us.. "ere.. giv'us forty quid and you can 'ave 'im.." to cut a long story short.. he came home with us that night.. we tried every crested club and breeder we could find, and posted on all the normal dog sites.. trying to find out where he might have been nicked from as we thought that was the most likely scenario, but no-one ever came forward. he lived with jo's mum for a bit, until dave offered him a home.. and there he still is now.. couldn't ask for a better home, and its so amazing to see him now, and still have a memory pic of him stood outside the shop in essex shivering and manky..


:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

N


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

You have some stunning animals.

The skunk looks really cheeky and I think Chunk is a fab name too!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

can see the love for skunks now so much! have met snuff, pro and Quannah and even though they were sleeping for most of the time they were absolutely 100 percent gourjous!! so so sweet and docile, thought they would be alot bigger too! i think if i had the time and money, nerys would be getting a call definitly! aha!

J


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

People really should stop showing pics of Skunks, they're so cute! I want!

That baldy dog is so cool looking too lmao.


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

chunk really looks cracking. Love his colour, very similar to my new male.

Ian


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

cheers stoaty, i believe her colouration is officially known as 'black and white swirl'. she is a little darling, even sleeps in the bed with us of her own volition. she gently nips my arm so she can get 'uppies' as my mrs calls it. glad everyone likes my stinky mammals.:lol2:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Scrumpy is a bit of a cutie - don't remember seeing pics of him before!


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

aw they all look lovely dave i see scrumpy has recently had her hair cut lol!! very pretty


----------

